# Over 50, Egg / Sperm Donation clinics in uk or abroad



## textileanni (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new to this site. In fact this is my first post. Just wondering if anyone can help. Or point me in the right direction on this site. 

I'm over 50, are there any clinics in the uk that help a lady of my age with egg and sperm donation?

If not in the uk, what are the risks of going abroad? Are there any clinic names I could familiarise myself with?

Any help or advice would be much appreciated

Thank you :0)


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello Textileanni,

Welcome to the forum 

There is a lovely, active thread for 'Over 50's' ladies that you may wish to join. You'll find lots of support there. Here's a link to the thread, good luck

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326711.200


----------



## textileanni (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you for your help.


----------



## textileanni (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Maggiephatcat

I just had a look, how do I start a thread on the over 50s?

Sorry new to this

Thanks


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Just use the 'reply' button


----------

